# Yeah Colts won!!!!!



## elas123 (Dec 6, 2006)

sorry earl, thats my team!!!!!


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

No updates for us now.. Earl's gonna keep em all :lol:


----------



## elas123 (Dec 6, 2006)

i have to give it to the bears though they played good for like a quarter and a half. then Manning took over!!!!!


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

Congrats Colts. I just hope Earl had too much to drink to see the final just yet... Maybe for a couple days... Back to the old aviator.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

elas123 said:


> i have to give it to the bears though they played good for like a quarter and a half. then Manning took over!!!!!


Yea, they played just like any NFC central team plays.


----------



## redrocker (Jan 3, 2007)

It was a great super bowl, start to finish. Prince rocked as always. 
Most of all, the HR20 held up beautifully, audio & video, trick plays and pinky was there too.


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

Maybe Earl partied like it was 1999 and it will take him a few days to know the score of the game.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

props to Tony for not running up the score on the last drive. They beat the spread anyway


----------



## gooders (Nov 8, 2006)

GO COLTS      

So Proud.


----------



## Tighe32 (Oct 12, 2006)

Finally Indiana is finally on the map (as far as sports go) It was a fun journey from the very bottom to the very top. I wish they would just cancel the NFL now so we can keep this feeling forever! lol. I'm taking a 1/2 day at work so I can head to the parade and rally downtown.. It's -2 outside but who cares it's worth it!!


----------



## vegout (Oct 30, 2006)

machavez00 said:


> props to Tony for not running up the score on the last drive. They beat the spread anyway


Unless you were betting the Over. The FG would have made that.


----------



## sbcale (Aug 19, 2006)

Mavrick said:


> Maybe Earl partied like it was 1999 and it will take him a few days to know the score of the game.


Or 1985


----------



## agreer (Apr 7, 2006)

Just thought I would share the little ditty that I posted over in the bears thread...

SING ALONG

- Colts whipped, Chicago Bears! Made every play clear the way to penalties!
- Manning smoked, Chicago Bears! Made them fight with a might so hopelessly!
- We'll never forget the way you stunned the nation with the lack of penetration.
- Sit down, Chicago Bears, you let them know why you've sulked for 20 years
- You're the pride and joy of Illinois. Chicago Bears, Poor slobs!


----------



## Tighe32 (Oct 12, 2006)

I just wanted everyone to know that I went to the SB rally and wow.. 50,000 + showed up in the dome! not to mention the people that lined the streets for the parade. I can honestly say besides the birth of my son, it was one of the greatest experiences of my life! My 5 year old son and I were 6 rows from the field, awsome that's all I can say!


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

Tighe32 said:


> I just wanted everyone to know that I went to the SB rally and wow.. 50,000 + showed up in the dome! not to mention the people that lined the streets for the parade.


You call that a good turnout?
HAA!! LAME!!

500,000 people showed up for the Chicago Bears rally when they won the 1986 Super Bowl. It was 8 degrees above zero and no part of it was indoors, so don't try to tell me the weather is the reason for your low turnout.

2 MILLION people attended the Chicago White Sox rally on a chilly friday morning in October after they won the 2005 World Series.

As for the game, and it's sad result ...

Rex Grossman wasn't the ONLY reason we lost, although his 2 fumbles certainly didn't help. I lay most of the blame on our offensive coordinator, Ron Turner, and his play calling. He didn't give Rex many opportunities. He only let Rex throw screens for most of the game, including the final 7 minutes!!

I know the Bears defense was worn out with the lop-sided time of possession, but I can't believe we LET the Colts run for almost 200 yards!! I'm borderline ashamed of that statistic!!

And what the heck was Bears safety Chris Harris thinking on that first Colts touchdown?

Peyton Manning didn't win that game.
The Bears played like they were scared.
The Bears lack of confidence gave it away.

Oh well, at least the Bears went to the Super Bowl.
That's more than the other 30 teams in the NFL can say.


----------



## Tighe32 (Oct 12, 2006)

you must have misunderstood me, I was thrilled that 50,000 plus came out! Indy hasn't had the greatest fan support since they have been there. They are still a small market team. I would say a majority of the people that showed up were the true fans that has stuck it out over the years! Indy does not have close to the population that Chicago has so 50,000+ is great for us. I don't know where Indy could put 500,00 people unless they went to the 500 Speedway, but then you wouldn't even see anybody because you would be 1/2 mile away. As far as the game goes it was just the Colts time, It was a good game the Bears D did a great job not letting it get out of hand. They kept it in reach and the colts played a smart game, try to slow the run and make Grossman beat us, and it wasn't his time. If you think I'm going to bash the Bears you are wrong, I have suffered many years as A colts fan, I am just thrilled to be a part of the big dance. Winning it was A bonus!


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

Nah, I didn't misunderstand.
It was just the only thing I could brag about, LOL.

Chicago holds it's rallies in either Grant Park (like for all 6 of the Bulls championships) or else right in the middle of some intersection downtown in the Chicago Loop (like for the Bears and White Sox rallies). They know that no stadium could hold all the fans, like you said, which is why they don't bother trying to do that.

And I know you didn't bash the Bears ... I DID, LOL!!!


Yes, the game was VERY entertaining and your also right about the Bears defense keeping us in the game. The defense only gave up one "big play" and that was the "almost sack" of Manning that resulted in the Colts first touchdown after Chris Harris had a brain fart and blew his coverage.

But by the same token, the Bears defense forgot that their blitz is what got them to the Super Bowl. That's why they gave up almost 200 yards rushing. They were content with giving up the 5 and 10 yard runs and passes. That's "playing scared". That's why the defense couldn't get off the field.

Those 2 dropped snaps by Grossman were inexcusable. Rex played his college career at University of Florida!! He knows what it's like to play games in the rain. Both snaps hit his top hand and he just didn't grab them. The nail in the coffin was that 4th quarter lob pass into double coverage resulting in an interception returned for touchdown.

But even still, the play calling with 7 minutes to go was horrible. Down 2 scores and he's throwing nothing but 5 yard screen passes? And even worse, he's throwing them 15 yards from the sidelines so the guys can't get out of bounds? I could be wrong, but I don't think that was really Rex's fault. They needed to at least give him the opportunity to go deep, or maybe throw closer to the sidelines and stop the clock.

I'm glad you enjoyed your rally.
The Colts were definately the better team that Sunday.
The Bears were out-coached, bigtime!!


----------



## agreer (Apr 7, 2006)

Supervolcano said:


> You call that a good turnout?
> HAA!! LAME!!
> 
> 500,000 people showed up for the Chicago Bears rally when they won the 1986 Super Bowl. It was 8 degrees above zero and no part of it was indoors, so don't try to tell me the weather is the reason for your low turnout.
> ...


Well, in addition to the 50K+ in the dome,there was a~13-20 block parade rout around monument circle, the mall, the baseball statium and whatnot that was jammed with people...and it was *BELOW ZERO*! Also, the parade was supposed to start at ~4, it stepped off at ~6:30 and in the delay, the crowd GREW

Not fair to compare it to an outdoor rally in autumn when it was what, 45-60?

by the way...WSCR (AM 670, Chi) is FRIGGEN HILLARIOUS! I switched to them after the Sirius colts coverage went off and WOW was that funny! "Gut the team! FIRE THE QB! CLEAN THE FRONT OFFICE!!! bRING BACK DITKA, BRING BACK PERRY! WE ARE THE BEARS: WE ARE ENTITLED TO THE CHAMPIONSHIP!!" what a laugh on the way from the superbowl party to our little after-party


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

agreer said:


> Not fair to compare it to an outdoor rally in autumn when it was what, 45-60?


I know, that's why I also included the Bears 1986 rally and it's 500,000 people. There's no difference between 8 above and 8 below zero. When it's that cold, it's just friggin cold!! Anyone who stayed outside for either of those football championship rallies should be given a medal for bravery.

I just mentioned the White Sox rally because 1) I was there and 2) it was such a significant number that it was worth mentioning. Heck, I think the cumlative attendance for the White Sox games that year was just over 2 million, and the rally matched that number!!



agreer said:


> by the way...WSCR (AM 670, Chi) is FRIGGEN HILLARIOUS!


Yes, Chicago radio is ALWAYS hillarious.
We simply got out-coached.
And Benson's injury really hurt.
That's my story and I'm stickin' to it.
:lol:


----------



## agreer (Apr 7, 2006)

Supervolcano said:


> I know, that's why I also included the Bears 1986 rally and it's 500,000 people. There's no difference between 8 above and 8 below zero. When it's that cold, it's just friggin cold!! Anyone who stayed outside for either of those football championship rallies should be given a medal for bravery.
> 
> I just mentioned the White Sox rally because 1) I was there and 2) it was such a significant number that it was worth mentioning. Heck, I think the cumlative attendance for the White Sox games that year was just over 2 million, and the rally matched that number!!
> 
> ...


Chicago is like 3 million people (just the city) Indy is like 880,000 total population, so I doubt the city could handle a 1 million turnout (of locals, not the mob-style influxes we see for Indy 500, Brickyard 400 and US GP)!


----------

